# Brain dead



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Guys, this is insane. I feel completely brain dead. There are no thoughts on my mind whatsoever, I have no idea what to do at all times. Even getting a glass of water is a great effort. Glass of water! I don't remember my life, how or who I was, yesterday seemed like a long ago and I can't recall almost anything from it. I don't understand what I read or simple videos on YouTube. I can't visualize anything in my mind. People don't exist for me unless I see them. I don't remember my boyfriend, I can't think about him, can't make plans for the future... There is much more. I don't feel anything towards anyone, all I experience is fear and anxiety. Sometimes sadness. Even writing this post is a great effort. I seriously don't know what to do anymore. I feel like I died and my body stayed here? How awful is that... I seriously don't know what keeps me here. As bad as it sounds. Anybody who has it this serious??


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Really? Do you have uncontrolable anxiety, too? I don't know what to do anymore... , I barely move or talk. This is not me!!!


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

How is your sleep RPJ?


----------



## puddles19 (Nov 9, 2016)

I feel the exact same way. It's like a living nightmare I wish I could wake up from. I can't even remember what it's like to feel normal.


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Puddles, do you really? How did it start for you?


----------



## Sportsdude8 (Apr 25, 2015)

Mezona it gets better I know u think it doesn't but it does but it's gonna take a lot of effort to distract yourself and not notice ur symptoms and accept this for now. I remember making a sandwich physically hurt me because it was so difficult to make and took so much effort that I started crying and just making food for myself! You need to get out of ur mind and stop analyzing ur symptoms and why u have it, once u do ur synonyms will decrease. And I know u think it won't but I've been about two years in and now I'm barely going to school, from not being able to make a sandwich to being able to go to school. So please take my advice and if u need to see a therapist. Take out a loan if u don't have money u have to take care of u because ur the most important person in your own recovery. Also I barely started Zoloft after two years without meds. And it has really helped me relax and take away the symptoms of anxiety and help me sleep too. So stay strong and know u have a journey but u have to accept it before u can start healing


----------



## Bellajean143 (Sep 1, 2021)

mezona said:


> Really? Do you have uncontrolable anxiety, too? I don't know what to do anymore... , I barely move or talk. This is not me!!!


Did this ever go away for you ?


----------



## Tydirius (Oct 14, 2021)

mezona said:


> Guys, this is insane. I feel completely brain dead. There are no thoughts on my mind whatsoever, I have no idea what to do at all times. Even getting a glass of water is a great effort. Glass of water! I don't remember my life, how or who I was, yesterday seemed like a long ago and I can't recall almost anything from it. I don't understand what I read or simple videos on YouTube. I can't visualize anything in my mind. People don't exist for me unless I see them. I don't remember my boyfriend, I can't think about him, can't make plans for the future... There is much more. I don't feel anything towards anyone, all I experience is fear and anxiety. Sometimes sadness. Even writing this post is a great effort. I seriously don't know what to do anymore. I feel like I died and my body stayed here? How awful is that... I seriously don't know what keeps me here. As bad as it sounds. Anybody who has it this serious??


alost.all of this just happened today. I understand everything you just said. I don't know how I do but I do. I feel disconnected from my body. Like its operating on pure muscle memory. I'm stuck in a void. I see my body moving, talking, reacting, and such. But I don't know how I'm doing it. Like I see it all, but I'm not behind the wheel. I feel like my soul was sucked out of my body, but my body is continuing to operate. I can't think to do basic things. I'll pick something up not knowing how I did it. I can't feel it in my hands. I see it. It's there in my hands, but there was no command coming from my brain to pick it up. Something else is picking it up with my body. My emotions feel gone. I don't even know how I'm writing this message, or if it makes sense??? I hope you've gotten better cause this is terrifying! Focusing on things will help. Listen to what sounds you here. Look around and describe things you see. Say it out loud so you know it's real. Remember to breath. That part is so important. Because I had a full blown panic attack this morning. It took a therapist an hour to pull me out of it. I'm still lost. Reading these forums help also knowing I'm not alone in this. I thought I had brain damage. Keep your chin up. Remember to smile as often as you can! We'll get through this.


----------

